# Polls-Question



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Do we still need "The Polling Place" forum, or can we create polls in any forum subject to the same restrictions (i.e. you have to be a registered user)? Also, can polls have a limited time life?

On another forum (DVD Talk), I have been running a weekly poll where they have six days to vote who they think will eliminated on _The Amazing Race_. The polls last six days. I will be doing the same thing for _The Mole II: The Next Betrayal_, which will run in it's entirety this summer.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Currenlty polls are only allowed in the polling forum. If you try to post a poll in anther forum you shuld get an error messege


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Only admins can start polls in any forum and yes, we can place a time limit on them.


----------

